# Hmmm...what do you make of this...



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

I called A Plan today for a quote on my car, now it's been modified with a supercharger and a considerable increase of power.

First of all they asked whether it were a GTR or GTS-t....I said neither....it's a GTS (was an N/A)....this confused them although I've been insured with them for the last two years.

He comes back with a quote of £498...now that's a great price, sure....but I asked him to double check. The last thing I want is an accident and they don't pay out because they didn't/don't recognise a GTS N/A. My renewal was £442......okay a very small increase....but should I be wary of this?

I did explain to them my concerns and they said this is the price they came up with....

Should I be concerned or not?

Booty


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

As long as you make a record of the phone call i.e. time, date, name of employee you speak too and your concerns you should have some sort of comeback in the event of the worse happening.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Get your mods listed and sent to A-Plan, if they give you a written conformation of the quote, I guess you should be fully legal!


----------



## minifreak (Mar 4, 2006)

yer get your mods listed and sent to them.

i had this with the punto, told them everything, quote was 1100 when i was 24, renewed it when 25 and it went down to £550.. so i send them a mod sheet again and printouts proving the 330bhp power and a breakdown in the costs involved and they accepted...

insurance can sometime go down with more mods as the see you have spent lots of money on the car so therefore have a passion for it.


----------

